# Crankset upgrade?



## letitsnow (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a 2010 Specialized Allez Sport and am getting the itch to buy some upgrades for it. 

The stock crankset is a Truvativ Isoflow compact. While I don't have any complaints about the crankset, I'm wondering what would be the advantage of going to something like an FSA carbon crankset? How would it make the riding experience change??


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

You'll be faster up hills because your wallet is lighter.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

if you want a big bang for your buck upgrade, wheels. lighter wheels will make your biker faster.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

While the crank is an expensive and impressive looking piece, the performance advantage to upgrading it will be next to nothing. IMO/IME it's one of the worst values in terms of dollars spent. Wheels & tires will give you the biggest bang for the buck. Pedals are also a nice upgrade if you happen to be unhappy with the ones you have. IMO a lot of upgrades are done for the sake of beauty, not performance. Headsets, brakes, derailleurs are also upgrades I would consider long before I thought about the crank.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

As Mr. V said, wheels/tires first. Then shifters, brakes, headset, derailleurs, etc.

Unless you damage the crank, keep it.


----------



## letitsnow (Jul 9, 2011)

OK, thanks for the help!


----------



## malibru (Sep 5, 2011)

*A Wise man once told me...*

...what are and are not critical upgrades on a road bike:


Save on Splurge on
Pedals Shoes
Jerseys Shorts
Tubes Wheels
Helmets Sunglasses


I've lived by this advice and it's saved me a lot of $ and a lot of fretting. 

As for your crank set upgrade, maybe this will put it into some perspective: The difference b/n crank sets you mention is around 100 grams, which equals 3.5 ounces. A medium-sized apple weighs about 7 ounces. So pack half an apple instead of a whole one and you've made up for the difference in weight. Or eat a banana before you go out and ride instead of carrying it in your pouch. Problem solved. Money saved.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Splurge on wearables, good rubber, brakepads, wheelset, and crankset. 

A crappy crankset/chainring will drop your chain during upshifts faster than Lance dropped Jan with "The LOOK"


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

CleavesF said:


> Splurge on wearables, good rubber, brakepads, wheelset, and crankset.
> 
> A crappy crankset/chainring will drop your chain during upshifts faster than Lance dropped Jan with "The LOOK"


A properly adjusted derailleur will fix that...


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

letitsnow said:


> The stock crankset is a Truvativ Isoflow compact. While I don't have any complaints about the crankset, I'm wondering what would be the advantage of going to something like an FSA carbon crankset? How would it make the riding experience change??


If you're not dropping the chain, the BB or the crank aren't creaking, or there isn't some other mechanical issue going on, spend the money on wheels or tires. Upgrading your crank (as others have mentioned) won't do much for you other than look good. A good set of wheels or tires will make your bike ride "better." 

I guess you could argue that a stiffer crank would be a performance upgrade, but most cranks are plenty stiff--it's just a matter of stiff and lighter, but keep in mind that lighter here means 100 grams or so. Yeah you could add up a bunch of 100 gram lighter parts and make a dent on your bike's weight, but the law of diminishing returns is going to kick in real quick.


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

Some of you mentioned that a headset upgrade was among those worth considering. If so, what are the benefits, please?


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

It's a good idea if yours is worn. The steering will 'self-center', or it will be hard to turn the bars.

If it's still working its not worth replacing.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Unless you have a standard and think you'd be better off with a compact or visa versa I wouldn't bother.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

mtrider05 said:


> A properly adjusted derailleur will fix that...


Yeah, something that shifts perfect in the workstand doesn't always shift perfect on the road.


----------

